# Win + Gentoo Netzwerk einrichten

## Rapionator

Ich brauche Netzwerk um einige Daten von dem PC meines Bruders (Windows 98 ) auf meinen PC (Gentoo) zu übertragen. Ist das möglich und wie muss ich das Netzwerk einrichten?

----------

## jhgz1

windows rechner: shares freigeben

linux rechner: samba benutzen

----------

## tomhog

Man muss es ja nicht übertreiben - FTP-Client bzw WinSCP sollte dafür auch locker reichen, um ein paar Dateien rüberzuschieben

----------

## LL0rd

was meinst du denn mit Netzwerk einrichten? Können die beiden Rechner sich schon pingen und du brauchst ein Programm, dass Daten transferieren kann, oder hast du noch kein --> Netzwerk <-- ?

----------

## neonik

Naja, schöner ist es auf jeden Fall mit Samba. So tantzt nicht nur der Besitzer alleine, sondern er bringt dem PC bei zu tanzen, so machts mehr Spaß. Nie probiert?

Also, was man so alles fürs Samba braucht:

Kernel-Unterstützung für Samba (im Eintrag Filesystems irgendwo nachschauen)

Wie oben gesagt, Shares in Windows freigeben

Als nächstes führe man den folgenden Befehl aus: 

```
mount -t smbfs //192.168.0.2/Share /mnt/192.168.0.2
```

Weiter gehts recht einfach: cd /mnt/192.168.0.2

Und das wärs!

----------

## Rapionator

also ich hab samba emerged aber wie finde ich raus ob meine kernel das unterstüzt?

----------

## LL0rd

```
cat /usr/src/linux/.config | grep CONFIG_SMB_FS

```

sollte 

```
CONFIG_SMB_FS=y
```

ausgeben, ist eine Raute davor, dann haste kein Samba FS. Config Datei editieren, und kernel neubauen

----------

## Rapionator

cat  /usr/src/linux/.config | grep CONFIG_SMB_FS

# CONFIG_SMB_FS is not set

... und was mach ich jetzt?

----------

## Aldo

 *Rapionator wrote:*   

> # CONFIG_SMB_FS is not set

 

Du änderst das in 

```
CONFIG_SMB_FS=y
```

 und baust den Kernel neu.

Also:

Als root:

```
nano -w /usr/src/linux/.config
```

Dann die angesprochene Änderung durchführen, mit Strg+X speichern und Kernel bauen.

----------

## Rapionator

wie meinst du und kernel bauen, die änderungen hab ich vorgenommen und gespeichert

----------

## LL0rd

welchen kernel hast du denn?

2.6 dann 

```
make
```

2.4.x

```
make dep clean bzImage
```

dann den Kernel nach /boot kopieren und rebooten

----------

## Aldo

Im Zweifelsfall möchtest du gerne folgende Dokumentation lesen:

http://www.gentoo.de/doc/de/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=7

Ich vermute mal, daß der Abschnitt für x86 für dich zutreffend ist.

----------

## Rapionator

```

make

make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.
```

```

make dep clean bzImage

make: *** No rule to make target `dep'.  Stop.

```

```

make dep && make bzImage modules modules_install

make: *** No rule to make target `dep'.  Stop.

```

```

make dep && make vmlinux modules modules_install

make: *** No rule to make target `dep'.  Stop.

```

```

make && make modules_install

make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.

```

----------

## _hephaistos_

hallo,

auch wenn ich diesen thread ungern störe, aber das ist so ein richtiger RTFM thread:

1) lies howtos about kernel compiling

2) es gibt genügend threads über win-linux sharings....

zu diesem problem:

was ich glaube: mach vorher "cd /usr/src/linux"  :Smile: 

hth,

ciao

----------

## LL0rd

@hephaistos6

schade, hab leider an "cd /usr/src/linux" nicht gedacht  :Wink:  Dachte, es sei selbstverständlich

----------

## Rapionator

*autsch voll vergessen. Also hab jetzt folgendes gemacht

```
make dep && make bzImage modules modules_install
```

Kernel kompilert.

```
# cp arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot/kernel-2.4.24

# cp System.map /boot/System.map-2.4.24
```

Kernel installiert und reboot.

Dann wollte ich so weitermachen

```
smbmount //172.25.13.52/ mnt/Test
```

aber dann heisst es

```
6145: session request to 172.25.13.52 failed (Called name not present)

6145: session request to 172 failed (Called name not present)

6145: session request to *SMBSERVER failed (Called name not present)

SMB connection failed

```

Anpingen kann ich die IP aber...

----------

## Rapionator

Ich hab nochmal was versucht

```
smbclient -L //Computername
```

Das geht, ich werde nach einem PW gefragt und bekomme dann die Sharenames angezeigt.

Dann hab ich es nochmal mit dem Computernamen versucht.

```
smbmount //master_tachyon/ /mnt/Test

Password:

6169: tree connect failed: ERRSRV - ERRinvnetname (Invalid network name in tree connect.)

SMB connection failed

```

----------

## LL0rd

versuch doch mal bitte nicht an den parametern zu sparen

```
 mount -t smbfs -o username=dr,password=kennwort //192.168.0.200/dr /mnt/samba/
```

das hab ich auf meiner Kiste eingerichtet

----------

## Inte

Während Du versuchst SAMBA einzurichten, kannst Du schonmal ein paar Daten kopieren.  :Wink: Auf dem Windows-Rechner installierst Du Dir WinSCP (Download)

Auf der Linux-Kiste startest Du ssh:

```
/etc/init.d/sshd start
```

Dann meldest Du Dich mit WinSCP auf dem Zielrechner an und schiebst die Daten rüber.

Solange das Kopieren läuft, kannst Du ja immer noch Samba einrichten.Zu Samba sag ich jetzt mal nix mehr. Da gibt es genügend HOWTOs. Genauso zum Thema Kernel kompilieren.

Gruß, Inte.

----------

## neonik

Du hast vergessen den Namen der Share anzugeben. Also: //severname/share /mountpoint/

----------

## Rapionator

Ich hab es auch schon versucht indem ich einen angegeben habe aber das geht trotzdem nicht. Kann ich irgendwie überprüfen ob der samba-server richtig läuft?

----------

## LL0rd

STOPP!

der Samba server läuft auf deinem Linux Rechner und du willst doch ein Windows Share mounten. Hab ich das richtig verstadnen?

----------

## _hephaistos_

hallo,

zum mounten brauchst den server nicht starten.

mount -t smbfs //IP/freigabeamwindowsrechener /mount/point

das MUSS gehen  :Smile:  -> sonst schau auf Konsole 12 und poste den fehler hier.

hast du eh mit deinem neuen kernel gebootet oder?

sonst kannst du samba mit

/etc/init.d/samba start/stop/status usw steuern....

ciao

----------

## Rapionator

```
/etc/init.d/samba status

 * status:  started

```

Server läuft...

```
mount -t smbfs //172.25.13.52/master_tachyon /mnt/Test

10854: session request to 172.25.13.52 failed (Called name not present)

10854: session request to 172 failed (Called name not present)

10854: session request to *SMBSERVER failed (Called name not present)

SMB connection failed

```

 :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Rapionator

@Lord Ich habe hier am PC Linux (Gentoo) und mein Bruder hat Windows 98 Und jetzt möchte er Daten auf PC laden weil ich ein Brenner hab. Also ich will auf ihn und er auf mich zugreifen können.

----------

## LL0rd

1. kannst du mir bitte die ausgabe von 

```
ifconfig 
```

 zeigen? Und mal bitte die Netzwerkeinstellungen deines Bruders posten? IP Adresse,  Netzwerkmaske.

2. Wieso gibst du keine Userdaten an?

3. Währe es nicht einfacher den samba Server aufzusetzen und dann von dem Win98er Rechner die Daten darauf kopieren?

----------

## Rapionator

Wozu brauchst du denn die Ausgabe, IP Adresse und Subnetmask sind doch ziemlich egal. Was meinst du mit Userdaten?

Wäre glücklich wenn überhaupt mal was mit Netzwerk geht.

----------

## theche

emerge LinNeighborhood && Linneighborhood in ner X oberfläche...da haste keine parameter um dich zu vertippen...

----------

## Rapionator

aha und dann?

----------

## LL0rd

Dann gibst du da die IP deines bruders ein und verbindest dich, kann grade selbst nicht nachschauen, wie Linneighborhood funzelt, da ich momentan keinen Rechner habe, auf dem Linux unter einer X Oberfläche läuft

----------

## neonik

172er IP-Range sind nicht für Heim bzw. lokale Netzwerke freigegeben, oder?

Soweit ich weiß, waren das 1.1., 192.168. und 10.10 oder sowas ähnliches... Ich benutze immer 192.168.

Das könnte die Ursache sein, denn dein DNS erkennt die von dir angegebene IP-Adresse als eine externe und versucht somit eine externe Verbindung aufzubauen.

----------

## LL0rd

@neonik  :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

 :Exclamation:   Für Private Netze sind folgende Netze erlaubt:

10.0.0.0/8@255.0.0.0

172.16.0.0/12@255.240.0.0

192.168.0.0/16@	255.255.0.0

 :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Rapionator

Der Router vergibt bei mir die Ips. 172.25.13.xx sbm 255.255.255.0 usw

----------

## Rapionator

Kann die Fehlermeldung denn was mti der Ip zu tun haben?

----------

